
Witcher developer: Thieves want ransom for leaked Cyberpunk 2077 docs - sgeller
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/06/witcher-developer-thieves-want-ransom-for-leaked-cyberpunk-2077-docs/
======
dagw
_Cyberpunk 2077, an open-world role-playing game based on the 1990 PC title
Cyberpunk 2020._

Kids today, completely forgotten that there was a time when role-playing games
came in bound paper books rather than computers.

